# 1/24th Scale Italeri Freightliner FLD120 (ARROW)



## chuckyr (Oct 22, 2011)

A model I made back in the late 1990s


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm not into trucks but that is a very nice build, almost looks like one of those metal pre-painted vehicles you can buy.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

TOO COOL! I love the power steering line. This looks very realistic. The hose couplers are usually black, but after a lot of road wear, they become this reddish brown colour. Why is a mystery, but still very cool! Thanks for sharing this. I've always wanted to do one of these, but no one sells them in my neck of the woods. Excellent job on this one! Thanks again for sharing. 

~ Chris​


----------



## chuckyr (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks! You can get one over the net,


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

long nosed freightshaker...a classic. I drive the real thing...you nailed it!!! believe it or not these things get about & 7 mpg haulin 80000 lbs


----------

